# Truck SLuts MAG



## Deleted member 24782 (Mar 2, 2020)

Taking submissions for their first print magazine....

MAGAZINE - OPEN CALL | truckslutsmag - https://www.truckslutsmag.com/magazine


----------



## croc (Mar 2, 2020)

Ngl brodie, this is the first thing I've ever enjoyed u posting and it's quite important. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Mar 2, 2020)

croc said:


> Ngl brodie, this is the first thing I've ever enjoyed u posting and it's quite important. Thanks for sharing



Then I wont lie either, I have no idea who you are and have never read any of your posts. I dig truck sluts mag, I rock several of their bumper stickers.


----------



## nivoldoog (Mar 4, 2020)

this is hilarious and kinda hot


----------



## Barf (Mar 5, 2020)

Sshheeiitt @Brodiesel710 , how do I get a subscription?


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Mar 5, 2020)

Barf said:


> Sshheeiitt @Brodiesel710 , how do I get a subscription?



I don't know if you can yet it's only the 1st issue. I submitted a bunch of stuff yesterday.


----------



## Barf (Mar 5, 2020)

"Like Cronenberg's 'Crash' but trashier and more gay!". 

Love it and also some Cronenberg.


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Mar 31, 2020)

Something bout this sounds and looks like something out of a fever dream or an episode of _Tim & Eric Awesome Show_ or some other [Adult Swim] shit.


----------

